

3 part series on HTML5 game development tips - austinhallock
http://blog.clay.io/tag/html5-game-development-tips

======
Imagenuity
Part 1: <http://blog.clay.io/134442661>

Part 2: <http://blog.clay.io/html5-game-development-tips-part-2>

Part 3: <http://blog.clay.io/html5-game-development-tips-part-3>

Each post has 4 to 6 sections, and are brief in their content. Lots of source
code is given, and available for your use from GitHub. I found the posts to be
very informative, and touched on a number of things I figured out the hard way
in developing apps for iOS and Android. It's also helpful to see if their
solution to a problem is similar to what you came up with.

~~~
austinhallock
Thanks for the feedback and glad you liked the posts!

